# Rock fishing with lures?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys I was just wondering do any of you guys fish from shore for rock fish with lure? If so what are some nice setup for it? And what type of lures do yo guys use? I have to many surf rods for soaking bait and would like to start adding some jigging and plugging gear to my collection!!!! I think i am a tackle junkie in denial at this point


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

7' medium heavy rod - swim baits, plugs,spinners,rattle traps, just to name a few.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You will also need a few lead heads to go along with the swim baits. Depending on where you are fishing and the strength of the current you will need anywhere from 3/8 oz (Choptank on a mild current)) to 3 oz (Indian River Inlet). Many times you don't need as much as you think. One of my go to rigs is a double tandem (1/2 oz each) with a 4-5 inch glow tail swim shad. This works well off of a bridge, pier, or a boat 

good luck!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Inshore spinning rod with 15lb power pro: Rattle traps,bucktails, spoons ,stingsilvers,storms,poppers,bass assassins,gotchas,and yo zuri jerkbaits is my go to for light tackle rockfish


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Great advise. Take this info and run with it. These guys know what the deal is.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Unless I'm soaking bait at Sandy Point for rock probably 95% of my rockfishing is done with artificials. My lures shown below are for casting from shore or from my boat in the shallows and around surface structure. They've all caught rock and brackish water LM bass, even the 10" Yo-Zuri monsters. I didn't include any of my jigging lures other than rattle traps since I work them somewhat like a diving jerk bait.

























I have two 7' Pinnacle conventional rod that are rated @ 3/8" 1 1/4 oz lures and my reels are two Calcutta 251 level wind reels spooled with 20 lb Power Pro.









Hope this helps in your selection.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice collection Catman


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Catman, clear out some PM space if you don't mind.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Catman: Nice setup!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> Catman, clear out some PM space if you don't mind.


Done deal Dude.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

very, very nice catman!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Catman you big showoff


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I catch a lot of Rock on safety pin spinner baits. The 1/4 to 5/8 sized fished around a bridge, or pier in moving current does really well for me.
Either jig it, or swim it, the fish eat them up. 
The 1/4 size caught are mostly surprise fish I catch while Perch fishing.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Those look familiar


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice 2 have good plugs, but the fish often bite on even just a plain piece of cloth (not kidding). I will run out of bait and switch 2 a bare hook with red tape on it!

I only do this stuff in a pinch..... don't like being laughed at!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll agree with what's been posted, and use much of the same lures as catman, and have also caught tidal LM bass on some of the bigger lures. Even hooked an 6 inch bass on a 8 inch lure once, that was quite comical!

I use a BPS extreme 7'10" med heavy rod, paired with an ABU 5600 C4 reel, loaded with 15 lb Yozuri Hybrid. I have a couple of similar setups, both rods & reels and also use braid for casting some lures, like spoons & bucktails. I like a longer rod from shore, as I feel I can get a bit better distance with it.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Casting from SPSP*

gets old fast when you catch nothing. Like Catman said, I soak bait, too.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Green Cart where have you been. I was thing about the old timers the other day and thought about you. Glad to see you're still around. Hope you can make it to the Spring Fling this year.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some lure pics! Mostly topwater!


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I think its tough to give suggestions on gear and lures when no location or fish species was mentioned, I use a different setup in different areas. I use lures 99% of the time, usually the only time I use bait is for species like Carp or in areas where the fish are father away from the shoreline, you can usually cast out farther with bait setups and keep the bait in the strike zone longer. I think you can usually do better with lures with quality of fish..But no matter what species you target or setup you use, The most important thing of all is being at the right place at the right time


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

opps I just noticed the title, I must be getting senile. For Rockfish my favorite lure while fishing from shore is the seastriker casting spoon, it cast far and if theres any Rockfish there they can't resist it


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Is this now the lure pics thread? I'll join in the fun.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Big Jim those top waters are awesome. I really like the Torpedo Props.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> Is this now the lure pics thread? I'll join in the fun.


Just tyring to answere the question that Croaker D originally ask *"Hey guys I was just wondering do any of you guys fish from shore for rock fish with lure? "* We don't often get a chance to show off a little when we're not catching fish.
Now he's got a bunch to choose from.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks! I love topwater fishing! Those two have yet to get wet! I bought them a couple of weeks ago, but am looking forward to giving them a try! Both are about 8 inches long.

zam, is that spoon similar to a Krocodile? I have a lot of different types of spoons, but have never tried that brand. Looks like it might also be similar to a Johnson Sprite.

Croaker D, I won't deny that I'm a tackle junkie! I buy a lot of lures, from many sources! Ebay can be a good friend sometimes!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

some stuff...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good lookin' stuff Dude. This is better than looking in catalogs.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Got a pile of metal too. Kastmasters, Gotchas, jigfish, etc...


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

bigjim5589 said:


> zam, is that spoon similar to a Krocodile? I have a lot of different types of spoons, but have never tried that brand. Looks like it might also be similar to a Johnson Sprite.


yeah theyre simular to Krocodile spoons but a lot cheaper, they rust faster then krocodiles but you will usually lose them before they rust anyway.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply! So I guess they're made from steel. I know what you mean about the price of Krocodiles! I browse Ebay quite a bit & buy them when I can get them cheaper. However, I don't like steel spoons, because of the rusting issue. I've had to many rust in my tackle boxes. Krocodiles, at least the older ones (made in Oregon) are brass, they don't rust. They'll oxidize, but that's easy to clean off. The paint/plating will come off too, but they can be repainted, and I'll repaint them with powder paint. I don't lose many casting spoons, I guess because I'm using them in open water most of the time, plus I replace the trebles with single hooks. In other places, where there's cover I'll use weedless spoons.

You ever buy any spoons for Hagen's? Might be worth looking into if you use/lose a lot of them. You would have to rig them yourself, but could save you some money!


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I just checked out Hagens website but I couldn't find a picture of their spoons. I have had seastrikers rust in my tackle box to, but they still seem to catch anyway. I still use Krocodiles in areas where Im less likely to get snags or Bluefish biteoffs


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to open the online catalog to see what they have, and you can zoom in on pages. On page 7 there are basic casting spoons with foil finishes. On page 8 there is foil finish weedless spoons (Johnsons Silver Minnow type). On page 42 there are willow spoons with red glass eyes, like the Eppinger Red Eye Wobbler. On page 51 there are polished, raw casting spoons for painting yourself. On pages 54 thru 58 there are various casting spoons. On pages 60 & 61 thin trolling spoons. There are more spoons on pages 63, 64 & 65. On pages 71 & 72 are more weedless spoons, like the Silver Minnows. On page 73 there are silver leaf weedless spoons, and page 74 & 75, regular silver leaf spoons. On page 80 there are Milwaukee spoons, which I think are similar to the Krocodiles. On pages 82 & 83 there are hex wobbler spoons, which I believe originated in Australia. 

The Milwaukee spoons are listed in 2 sizes, 1/2 oz & 3/4 oz. Some of Hagen's spoons are steel, while some are brass. 

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx guys, you guys have some very interesting lures and i know that all of them have different action, depth, and different casting distances! Hey guys if you guys had choose only one lure for rockfish what would it be?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If I had to pick just one lure for rock it would be the red & white bucktail jig.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

If I could only use one lure, then I have to agree with catman, a bucktail, but chartreuse & white! If I had to pick a bare minimum couple of lures, I would again choose bucktails, a # 15 Tony Spoon, and a surface popper, something about 5 or 6" long, like a Stillwater Smack-it. These 3 cover the water column well, and have different actions. All work well on Striped Bass, and other species. 

I might also add another surface lure, a pencil popper or spook type lure, for "that walk the dog" action. 

You can catch a lot of fish with these types of lures in many types of situations! :fishing:

Trouble is, it's an addiction for some of us, so stopping at a couple just doesn't happen!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

How about these (red and White ones): http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...Ntt=bucktail&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Or what about these: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products#BVRRWidgetID

I guess get 1.5 Oz? Also, how do you retrieve these: Fast, Slow, with a gerk??


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i agree bucktails and flies are the best. check this out.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Great Video..


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Uncl...ind+trailers&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

What kind of rind do you guys like??


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fresh Bunker, that's one of the most informative clips I've ever seem on bucktails for rock. Braid is the only way to go and like the video I pour my bucktails. I thought I was only one who realized that hair density was important. Great video. When I use pork rind it's always Uncle Josh's. The rest is junk IMHO.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellent video, i am glad i started this thread. Very informative info guys!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Croaker D said:


> Excellent video, i am glad i started this thread. Very informative info guys!


So am I. Been a looong time since we've had a thread with this much info. Thanks.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

John Skinner had a seminar last Saturday. 

http://jssfishingclubsurfday.com/S_D_Seminar_Schedule.html

These seminars are the best. You get learn loads of information.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Another good site is http://www.brianmoc.com/lures/index.html mostly top water but this guy has alot of youtube vids and nice top water action.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I thought I was only one who realized that hair density was important. Great video. When I use pork rind it's always Uncle Josh's. The rest is junk IMHO.


That is a great video, loads of good info there! Catman, you're not alone! I'm a bit anal about how I tie, whether it's jigs or flies. ( Fly rod flies! ) I can relate to what John Skinner said in that video. There are good reasons to tie with different densities of hair. I also pour my own, and have been doing so for many years. I also prefer Uncle Josh rind. 

I take the hair thing a bit farther too. I use jigs from 1/8 oz & up, and I select hair for tying based on how fine it is. Length matters too, but I don't think it's extremely important. Because as Skinner mentioned, you can add pork rind or even plastic to a bucktail & achieve a different profile. But how fine the hair is in relation to the size makes a lot of difference in how much action you'll get from the hair. The smaller the jig, the finer the hair is how I tie them. Now, I'm referring to casting here, trolling is a bit different animal. I like to use the finer hair on flies too, and to reduce hair wasted, I'll tie the bigger trolling jigs with the courser hair & the hair that flares a lot. Stuff many fly tiers don't or won't use.

For casting around the Chesapeake, with lighter tackle, not big surf rods, if you have a decent selection of bucktails from 1/4 oz up to about 2 oz, you can cover most situations. I also don't get too wrapped up in head type, but have several molds, so do use different heads. I like round, Smiling Bill, Banana, Arkie and the Shad head type the most, with the Shad head being something I use for plastics too. 

I use different colors too, but primarily white, black, chartreuse, sometimes yellow, and combinations of these. Plus, I like to add some flash into some of my bucktails. I don't do much surf fishing, so really won't comment on it. I'm sure there are others here who have far more experience with that than me!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

very nice in depth info on hair density. I just wanted to add a little bit more information. When fishing for striped bass always check the surrounding structures. Swim your lure at all depths of the water columns with different types of retrieves. Not necessarily stripers are all the way out they will be near structure. They can be cruising the first slough right next to the break or right next to the rocks on the jetty. i always scout the places i want to fish before i fish there. google map the location and check for structure. Stripers hunt by smell, sight, and vibration, So if you are fishing with all 3 then your chances get higher unless there is no fish around lol. The water is pretty murky in the bay so i count mostly on the fish's smell and vibration. rinds have a strong smell to them. i also carry around Carolina lunker sauce for more smell. The big stripers are lazy, so if im targeting bigger fish then use bigger lures, i have caught nice striped bass on 9 inch swim shads to 18 inch eels. the schoolies are the aggressive fish so they would hit almost anything but the bigger ones are picky.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

This thread is full of just the information I've been searching for. 

As far as color, muddy water = brighter color? Would white be the best? 
Daytime = Chartreuse? 
Evening, once again, white?
What about these off the wall colors like Hot Pink, Yellow, Red/White? 

I thought the idea was to mimic other fish from the body of water you're fishing? 

I've never seen a pink fish.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

I have caught fish on all different types of colors. Usually use chart when water is murky. white during the day, but any color can hit at anytime. My experience is (not necessarily right) is that when the water is murky they tend to hit the bright colors green, pink, etc. when the water is clear i usually fish the white, red head white body, etc. At night its all black/purple/red. why do you use dark colors at night you say? you have to remember during night time the big fish are holding at the bottom looking up to ambush or around structure to ambush. the black/purple give it that shadow like look so it seems like the fish is swimming by. The moon can help the shadow reflection even more, well that's my take on it (i think i read it somewhere about this). i have caught fish on white bucktail at night but for every 1 fish i catch on white i can catch 5 on dark colors. I am no expert but this is what works for me. Also when you see breaking fish (blitz) most people cast directly to the action, and will catch alot of fish and maybe big ones. But remember the bigger fish are lazy are usually behind the action so try throwing your lure behind the breaking fish and let it sink and you can be surprised! when there is breaking fish try to pick lures that stand out, there will be tons of bait swimming around so use lime green or other bright colors that can catch the fish attention. i mostly fish OC inlet, IRI, and DE beaches so this is what i have learned from fishing these areas. ALWAYS KEEP A LOG. I just started keeping a log it helps alot. I have 4 years of logs and tested alot of colors lures. Just test/check which lures works best for you. 

This is an portion of a site i found about colors

"Q: What are the best color lures to use for Striped Bass?
Everyone has their own preferences but the important thing is that your lure "stand out" so that it will attract the attention of a bass. Yellows, neon green (parrot), pearl white and gold's are the best overall colors for all hours except in the dead of night. During hours of full dark, black, purple or dark blue are better simply because they can be seen easier. I know it sounds crazy but its true. On the other hand, don't be afraid to "break the rules" I've caught bass in the middle of the night with a yellow over white popper."


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

*That's helps alot FB!*


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

FB, that's some good stuff there! The "break the rules" part is words to live by! Because there are no rules! I'll add one more bit about color. On bright days, with murky to muddy water, the brighter colors do stand out better, but on overcast days with the same water conditions, I've found that black works as well. I feel it creates a better silhouette against the background of off color water, making it stand out & easier for fish to find. I also like to use bigger & louder lures as the water clarity diminishes. The combination of vibration from a bigger lure that makes more noise, and a dark silhouette aids in helping fish pin point the lures location. An all black 1 1/2oz Rattle Trap is a great lure under these types of conditions. 

Fact is, I learned this fishing for Largemouths, with over sized, all black 3/4 or 1 oz. spinnerbaits with heavy skirts & really big Colorado blades, & black Rattle Traps. Generally, I use lures with natural colors when the water is clear, and go to the "colors" when it's not so clear. But I've caught plenty of fish in clearer water on black & on chartreuse too!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great discussion!! I wanted to pass of a great deal on bucktails: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Wrig...Ntt=bucktail&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

They have 3 sizes and lots of colors! Plus they are like 80 cents each!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stan those are baby bucktails with the largest being only 3/8 oz. Not really for rock. I usually fish the 1 1/2 oz & 2 oz Popeye Bucktails which run $3.00 or more a pop if you don't make your own. Maybe we can have a bucktail pouring, painting & tying party.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

y'ALL don't forget about the soft baits, I've been useing 4" shad and 4" tubes (salted ). You've got to match the hatch ( green/silver ) minnows will do the job. Hit the rocks one year at PLO along the rocks just before the pier, had fun throwing soft baits to them, as soon as I would unhook one through it back out had another one on. Damn catman wish you were there.
I use a 8' Solars ( 1 -3oz ) with 20 lb power pro.
At nite use a darker color soft bait. TRIGGER


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

catman said:


> Stan those are baby bucktails with the largest being only 3/8 oz. Not really for rock. I usually fish the 1 1/2 oz & 2 oz Popeye Bucktails which run $3.00 or more a pop if you don't make your own. Maybe we can have a bucktail pouring, painting & tying party.


I'm up for that, Cat. I'll be better waiting till I get up to my cabin where my molds are. I've also got 2 Lee production pots we can use. I have a shad head mold (similar to a Spro), but it uses Aberdeen hooks. My hotlips mold uses stronger O'shaugnesy hooks. Let me know. My buddy Brian may like to join us as well, and he has a Lee and a few molds as well.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

catman said:


> Stan those are baby bucktails with the largest being only 3/8 oz. Not really for rock. I usually fish the 1 1/2 oz & 2 oz Popeye Bucktails which run $3.00 or more a pop if you don't make your own. Maybe we can have a bucktail pouring, painting & tying party.


That would be fun sometime!!!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> y'ALL don't forget about the soft baits, I've been useing 4" shad and 4" tubes (salted ). You've got to match the hatch ( green/silver ) minnows will do the job. Hit the rocks one year at PLO along the rocks just before the pier, had fun throwing soft baits to them, as soon as I would unhook one through it back out had another one on. Damn catman wish you were there.
> I use a 8' Solars ( 1 -3oz ) with 20 lb power pro.
> At nite use a darker color soft bait. TRIGGER


thanks Trigger!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman said:


> I'm up for that, Cat. I'll be better waiting till I get up to my cabin where my molds are. I've also got 2 Lee production pots we can use. I have a shad head mold (similar to a Spro), but it uses Aberdeen hooks. My hotlips mold uses stronger O'shaugnesy hooks. Let me know. My buddy Brian may like to join us as well, and he has a Lee and a few molds as well.


OK Marty. I've got a Lee pot, a few molds, Jig hooks and a fluid bed for powder coating. and an old toaster oven for curing the powder paint. Now just get your butt up to the cabin and get those molds.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Respect on startin this thread.. a keg load of info and references i intend to use to finally catch a fish with an artificial.. hopefully thisll be the year..


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

gogorome said:


> Respect on startin this thread.. a keg load of info and references i intend to use to finally catch a fish with an artificial.. hopefully thisll be the year..


You and me both GoGo. We just need to make the commitment to fish 2 rods, dead stick one with a bell and jig the other until ........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep I have some of the same lure that Catman and Dude posted. Pluggin for me, is the best way to fish.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I just took the plunge. bought $60 in lures from cabeles. I used all the great advice in this thread. I'm off to obx the 21 of April. I'll be trying them out!! Thanks again for all your help!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

catman said:


> OK Marty. I've got a Lee pot, a few molds, Jig hooks and a fluid bed for powder coating. and an old toaster oven for curing the powder paint. Now just get your butt up to the cabin and get those molds.


I'd love to come over, just to watch you guys. I don't have anything to offer, but maybe I can contribute some beer or chicken wings??


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Manlystanley said:


> I'd love to come over, just to watch you guys. I don't have anything to offer, but maybe I can contribute some beer or chicken wings??


No problem Stan. I'll post something in a few weeks.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Also the old Silver Buddy lures are prefect during the colder months. It's one of my favorites!


----------

